# Another leopard size comparison...



## ticothetort2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a couple shots to show the difference between a hatchling and a yearling leopard tort.

Hatchling:






Yearling:





Thanks for looking...


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2011)

How do we know that isn't a giant iPhone?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 20, 2011)

Iphone? I thought it was a mirror.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 20, 2011)

What is amazing is that you still have that phone! I lost one iPhone, soaked another and now I am on my third this year! 

Awsome pics! That is a ton of growth in a year!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hahaha, it's actually a Droid Incredible. Same model but not the same phone, we had a little accident and some how the old phone found it's way into the microwave, that's an insured replacement phone. 

By the way, I've learned that a remedy for a soaked phone is to bury it in a bowl of rice for a day. The rice will pull all the moisture out of the phone. Just make sure not to turn it on before putting it in rice.


----------



## Weda737 (Aug 20, 2011)

Lol I love the perfect little speckle in the middle of each scute.


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't believe the size difference over just a year!! Beautiful tort by the way


----------



## coreyc (Aug 21, 2011)

Tico is getting so big he looks awesome


----------



## John (Aug 21, 2011)

excellent comparison, wow that is one good looking leopard tortoise


----------



## hali (Aug 21, 2011)

owww beautiful x


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 21, 2011)

One of the most gorgeous Leopards I've ever seen  Love comparison pics!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah comparison pics are my favorite, love being able to see what I'm getting myself into!

Thanks everyone.


----------

